

Comparison of File Transfer Application Speed - pwperl
http://blog.infinit.io/post/67362438606/need-for-speed-nothing-beats-infinit

======
mycure
The files are encrypted with RSA using the recipient's public key. In other
words, Infinit never has access to the transferred data.

We compare the file transfer feature (not synchronization) which is, with
Dropbox, the right click -> get a link. The LAN sync only applies to the
synchronized folders which is another use case.

------
nodata
What are the files encrypted with? How does the recipient get the key to
decrypt them?

2 gigs over a local network: your Dropbox stats show it slower than Drive. Why
isn't Dropbox's lan sync working here?

~~~
mycure
Sorry, I replied above. Here is my response:

"The files are encrypted with RSA using the recipient's public key. In other
words, Infinit never has access to the transferred data.

We compare the file transfer feature (not synchronization) which is, with
Dropbox, the right click -> get a link. The LAN sync only applies to the
synchronized folders which is another use case."

------
emerix
Quite impressive, but I guess I will have to test it to make sure it's not
just marketing ;)

~~~
pwperl
I'd be happy to test with you. If you write to contact at infinit dot io with
an email address or username you would like to use, we can give it a go :)

------
pwperl
Full disclosure... I work for Infinit, but I'd be happy to answer any of your
questions.

------
pstatho
How do you plan on supporting businesses, if that is possible at this point?

~~~
pwperl
It's still early, but one of the ideas we're toying with is linking the search
mechanism to a company's employee directory so that file transfers are limited
to a corporate context on company devices. We're also looking into an admin
console for users to be able to explore their file transfer history and pull
out statistical data from these exchanges amongst other things.

------
de_dave
A comparison against BTSync would be nice.

~~~
pwperl
I think it would be interesting to compare BitTorrent Sync. They're
performance must be quite impressive as well. The processes we've compared
across all of these services is only for sending. With Dropbox, you send a
link, WeTransfer an automated email, etc. Nevertheless the comparison with
BitTorrent Sync would be interesting.

------
cyrillevincey
Awesome file transfer performance, guys.

